
Are the new TLDs really black holes for SEO? - limeblack
So I have read this article by Google http:&#x2F;&#x2F;searchengineland.com&#x2F;google-explains-how-they-handle-the-new-top-level-domains-tlds-225671 which states &quot;There are no TLDs that Google finds preferential to others; they are all treated equally in rankings. There are some geo-specific TLDs that Google will default to a specific country and use that as an indicator that the website is more important in a specific geographic region. But all TLDs are treated equally.&quot;<p>But reading on previous hacker news comments like this thread https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11684696 the top comment suggests the they are SEO black holes.<p>So which is it?  I would love some data comparing the 2.
======
shanecleveland
I've had a competitor with a new "vanity" tld come in and very quickly outrank
my .org site. And the new tld is being used as a keyword itself, as opposed to
a representation of the subject matter or industry.

So, anecdotally, it certainly didn't hurt this sight. I guess it would also
mean, and support the building belief, that exact match domains or utilizing
keywords in the domain name is also no longer helpful(in the eyes of search
engines). If the tld doesn't matter, then I could scour all of them until I
found an available exact match.

------
paulcole
> the top comment suggests the they are SEO black holes.

The top comment in question reads like a Trump tweet and provides no further
details, no sources, and no data:

"I have said it before and I will say it again, the new gTLDs are just a money
grab by ICANN. Not only that, but they are basically SEO black holes, no
thanks!"

Until someone definitely proves that new TLDs are detrimental to SEO, I'm not
buying it. Much likelier is that the domains built on new TLDs simply don't
have the domain age or link profile of competitors whose domains have been
around for years and years.

------
SteveGerencser
They are only black holes because very few of them rank well in competitive
niches. I have a client in a non-top 3 TLD and he does just fine in the serps.

